# Looks a little more sinister



## allroader (Mar 21, 2016)

Pulled the rings to put a clear bra on. I might not put them back. What do you think?


----------



## dmh1971 (Jan 29, 2016)

Strangely it looks good though I wouldn't have the balls to do it myself.Got any more pics of it?


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

I like that a lot. But putting the number plate back on will spoil the effect...


----------



## allroader (Mar 21, 2016)

hooting_owl said:


> I like that a lot. But putting the number plate back on will spoil the effect...


I will not be running a front plate.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks way better!!!

Are you not scared of being pulled over with no plate? I have run my car for nearly a month now with no front plate but paranoid lol.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

x10000 better, looks good.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

It's a left hooker and looks like no plate is needed.


----------



## allroader (Mar 21, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Looks way better!!!
> 
> Are you not scared of being pulled over with no plate?


36 years of driving around with no front plate. They are required, but not a priority for the police.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Perhaps allroader lives in the US? I could be wrong but I don't think they need front plates over there...? I'd love to see more pictures. I think it looks cool, but for me, the rings on the bonnet is one of the most attractive features on the mk3.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

allroader said:


> Pulled the rings to put a clear bra on.


Perversely you usually have to clear the bra before getting access to the rings....


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks way better.

LHD car so the rules and enforcement on the no front plate is probably different to the uk.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> It's a left hooker and looks like no plate is needed.


Good enough reason to move to the states in my opinion


----------



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

Xiano said:


> Perhaps allroader lives in the US? I could be wrong but I don't think they need front plates over there...?


I think allroader is in utah. Front plate requirements are determined by state law in the US. Some states require it and some dont. Unfortunetly my state (washington) is one that requires it.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

I think allroader is in utah. Front plate requirements are determined by state law in the US. Some states require it and some dont. Unfortunetly my state (washington) is one that requires it.[/quote]

So as a matter of interest do all road cameras, speed cameras etc operate on the rear plate in the US, or does that differ from one state to another ?
Don't know what it's like out there but British roads are absolutely awash with cameras. They'll get you for entering a bus lane at the wrong time of day, for speeding including sets of cameras that calculate your average speed over a section of road, for entering certain 'yellow box' junctions wrongly - it's a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

I think it varies. Cameras tend to get a pic of the driver and rear of the car. Red light cameras are somewhat rare here. They usually only put them at problem intersections. Speed cameras are very rare. I have only seen them in school zones. Americans tend to be highly opposed to camera enforcement.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Got to agree it looks nice without the number plate up front, unfortunately in the UK is a law we cant dodge, £50 - £100 ticket. I was looking at getting venture shield on the front, prices around the 300 mark, not sure to bother or not. Bloody wife sticking her nose up the arse of wagons usually does the damage.... :evil:


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I suspect that fixed speed cameras aren't very effective in the US due to the public's love of guns...


----------



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

True. We just shoot out the cameras before they take the pics


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

storey01 said:


> True. We just shoot out the cameras before they take the pics


Could be a bit of an issue though if its attached to the arm of a speed cop. :lol:


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

how exactly did you take the rings off? been thinking of doing this myself


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have done front and back.

Heat up slightly with a hairdryer, use dental floss and slide between body and emblem gently. Using a sawing motion it will come off slowly. Use bug and tar remover to get the residue off which takes quite a lot of elbow grease to do!


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

TTimi said:


> I have done front and back.
> 
> Heat up slightly with a hairdryer, use dental floss and slide between body and emblem gently. Using a sawing motion it will come off slowly. Use bug and tar remover to get the residue off which takes quite a lot of elbow grease to do!


Cheers mate will give this a bash tomorrow


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah use some kind of solvent to get the residue off as TTimi says. Don't be temped to use a credit card or something to scrape it off.


----------

